# Suunto Core for small wrist, and buying from Ebay



## sr3d (Jun 15, 2009)

Hi everyone,

I'm new to the forum and also to Suunto. I love the look of the Core and am considering getting one. However, my wrist is quite small, 6 inches. My current day to day watch is a Citizen Eco Drive 8700, and its casing is only 33mm (http://www.zappos.com/product/7516800/color/72). This Citizen watch fits me quite nicely and I'm very comfortable wearing it. However, I want something bold and stand-out, with ABC functionalities for my upcoming trekking trips. I was considering the Casio PAW1300, but then I ran into the Core and I just love the big numbers and the design. Suunto really blow Casio out of the water.

Since my wrist is small, I don't know how the Core would look. I did a quick test using a VaporRub jar (for my stuffy nose) which happened to be close by, and the lid happens to be 50mm. Comparing it to my wrist shows that the lid is covering my wrist! Is the Core that HUGE? It would be great if there's a photo of how the watch would look on small wrists similar to mine. Any suggestion or recommendation? Or should I consider the Casio PAW instead?

Also, I've been watching on eBay and there's a seller listing a Light Black for $231, while SuuntoWatches.com is selling for ~$350.

http://bit.ly/hAMdT

Does anyone have any experience with this seller, TateDefense? They have 99.7% positive ratings out of 4084 feedbacks, but still, the price difference is just too much between SuuntoWatches and their listing and I'm not sure if it is too good to be true. Or are they selling older version of the watch, which according to my research seems to have quality issue.

Cheers!

Alex


----------



## albireox (Jul 5, 2007)

Hi Alex!

First of all, I can 100% recommend TateDefense. I also bought the Core from them more than a year ago and all went very well. 
As far as I know the Core width is 50mm, so it's not a small watch. If you're familiar with less than 40mm watches, that should be a problem. I would advise you to take a look at the Core in a shop or something to see if it fits well. 

Best regards,
Ovidiu


----------



## Willith (Aug 6, 2007)

I just bought my orange / black Core from them, it should be here today, I'll let you know how it goes later on this afternoon when it arrives. I hate waiting. o| I bought mine from their direct web site because it was even cheaper than the price they had on the bay. ;-) $227 + free ship!


----------



## Jeff_C (Feb 11, 2006)

The Core is a big watch. I have some wrist shots on my 6.75" wrist. I will post them when I get home. 

If you are used to a 33mm watch, the Core is going to be huge to you. Is there anyway you can see one in person before ordering?

If you look in the sticky's at the top of the page there is one for "Suunto Measurements" there are some comparative shots in there as well. 

If no one else posts wrist shots before I get home, I will tonight.

Welcome to the forum!

Jeff


----------



## buffalo (Jun 8, 2009)

Hi,
On this link you can see couple of pics. My wrist is 19,5 cm (7,67 inches).
https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?p=1947478&page=2


----------



## sr3d (Jun 15, 2009)

I sent a question to TateDefense, asking about the serial # and the warranty. Here's their response:




> Serial number starts from 9.
> 
> Please be informed that Suunto does not honor any warranty claims on any of their items purchased on EBAY. That is why I offer 7 day return policy upon receipt of the item. All my items are 100% authentic, brand new in box, never used or opened, came as packaged and as delivered by the manufacturer.


So Willith, I hope you are aware of these limitations.

@Buffalo, thanks for the response. I'm sure lots of people will appreciate your post 

@Jeff_C, thanks for the response. Yes, I'm planning to go to a local mall after work to see if they carry the Suunto Core. I just can't help but wonder why I can't say like Eric Cartman: "I'm not fat, I'm just big bone" so I can get the Core without hesitation.

Thanks all!

Alex


----------



## Jeff_C (Feb 11, 2006)

I have a 6.75 inch wrist. (not too big) and I wear whatever I want. I dont care if anyone else likes my watch. I say wear whatever you want!


----------



## qdmbucks (Jan 6, 2009)

I bought an 2008 core on ebay that took a crap on me and sent it back to suunto and they never questioned anything. They actually sent be a brand new core. I believe they warranty the watch not the seller.

Matt


----------



## Willith (Aug 6, 2007)

I got mine today. It was packaged well and looks nice. I hate the display, I can't see the damn thing and when I crank up the contrast it gives the rest of the display a "halo" effect. :-( I might send this one back and get a different one. My display looks nothing like the one in the forum header. Mine is only viewable from certain angles. :think: BTW I couldn't pull off the orange strap, so I have a light black I ordered direct from Suunto ready to go on. ;-) Overall I'm pretty disappointed. <|


----------



## sr3d (Jun 15, 2009)

I decide to get the Light Black version, since I think it looks pretty nice and doesn't seem too geek-out like the black/orange. I'm sniping one on EBay right now, a TateDefense item, so hopefully by tomorrow I have some good news 

cheers!


----------



## clonetrooper (May 6, 2009)

And guess what..once you get hooked on the "big" watches you will never be able to wear to small one...;-)
You'll love your Core...

cheers...


----------



## Joakim Agren (Feb 12, 2006)

clonetrooper said:


> And guess what..once you get hooked on the "big" watches you will never be able to wear to small one...;-)
> You'll love your Core...
> 
> cheers...


Actually I found a cure for that. put all your big watches in your drawer and hide them from view for a couple of weeks, then use a smaller one and after a while you eyes will have re-adjusted hehe:-!:-d


----------



## G-shock1968 (May 1, 2008)

I personally think a big watch on a small wrist looks cool.My wrist is 7.25 and the Vector still looks huge on my wrist.I like a big watch tho.


----------



## TnTx13 (Jan 15, 2009)

I got my original all-black Core from Tate Defense - no problems at all with the transaction, but it was one of those Cores that did NOT like static. I registered it at the Suunto web site and even listed Tate Defense as the place that I bought it, and when I sent it in because of the static-caused resets, I got a new Core that has been perfect. Thank you, Suunto!

Also, a confession - I'm a female who loves big watches, plus I do a lot of volunteer work in emergency services, so the Core fits my modus operandi. My wrist is about 6.25 inches, and while the Core does look big, I think it works!


----------



## Jeff_C (Feb 11, 2006)

Very cool. I used to do some adventure racing. We had a young lady on our team that was one heck of an athelete! She wore a Vector. I was always so jealous! Looked great on her and she had smaller wrists. 

Question for you, how do you like your Oceanus? Do you have a picture?


----------



## TnTx13 (Jan 15, 2009)

Hey Jeff - sorry for the delay in replying. I can't claim to be young or much of an athlete, but I do love watches!! I haven't been wearing my Oceanus much lately - I 've been rotating between the Core, a Traser, and my latest aquisition, a Ball Night Train. However, I do really like it (the Oceanus), and before I got back into the watch mania thing, I wore it all the time.

I don't have any pictures at the moment, but I will take a couple and post them in the next day or two, with a few more comments.

Wish I could have done adventure racing - I did watch some on TV, though :-d Really neat sport!


----------



## Jeff_C (Feb 11, 2006)

Very Cool... Id love to see pics if you get some up.

Yeah, Ball has a great product. I know what you mean about watch mania... I get on kicks too. Sometimes its my Seikos, then my G Shocks, then my Suuntos, then a week of Hamilton.. LOL...

Its a kooky life. LOL


----------



## withthesword (Apr 16, 2008)

i was on an analog craze for a while, cos i was deathly afraid i would forget how to tell time, elapsed time, and time remaining on an analog format, since i've almost always used digital time pieces.

thankfully, after about an hour with an analog, i was able to use it with ease. so they're mostly on display these days, while my suuntos have been taking the most beating on my wrist.


----------



## TnTx13 (Jan 15, 2009)

Well, time flies and I don't - Jeff, I had great intentions of getting some pics of the Oceanus for you, but I still haven't gotten it done :-( I WILL get it done sometime soon - it really is a nice watch


----------



## Jeff_C (Feb 11, 2006)

Not a problem at all


----------



## sr3d (Jun 15, 2009)

I got my Light Black core yesterday. It doesn't look that bulky at all! I love it. The back lighting is a bit hard to see, however, but everything else is awesome. 

I bought it from a seller on eBay (timekeeper50). Mine is a 917xxx series with the latest 1.1 software, and a full 2-year warranty for a total around $230. I also bought a 5-pack 2032 battery for less than $4 on Amazon. I think I'm set for my next trekking trip 

Thanks all for your inputs. Happy wearing your core!


----------

